# The Cottages Pinehurst NC



## Miss Marty (Oct 22, 2006)

Has anyone stayed at:

The Cottages
Private Residence Club at National Golf Club
Village of Pinehurst - North Carolina  28374


http://www.thecottagesatnational.com/


RCI: Registry Collection


----------



## shagnut (Oct 27, 2006)

Marty, I go to Pinehurst every other week to visit Mom.  I was unaware of them building a ts. I thought that Foxfire was the only one and it's worn out. shaggy


----------

